# Gumbo



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)

Seasoned some thighs with FinneyRub #2. Grilled some Habanero sausages along side some onions and peppers and ended up with a gumbo Justin Wilson would've been proud of............


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

That makes me Hungry..... I gar-run-tee.  

Looks good buddy.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Woody made some KILLER gumbo at Oink! Looks good Larry. I love gumbo. Wish I had a sample. [smilie=sweat1.gif]


----------



## Unity (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, man, I gotta get me down to Louisiana. That looks really good, Larry. 

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Oh, man, *I gotta get me down to Louisiana.* That looks really good, Larry.
> 
> --John  8)



Just go to Larry's house. :roll:   He's a lot closer.


----------



## Unity (Oct 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about that, and I _do_ know where Bealeton is (less than 50 miles), but I figured he wouldn't _really_ like to see a bunch of gumbo-hungry people lined up at his door.  :P 

--John  8)
(Dang that looked good -- Larry might be smart to scale back some on the pictures.   )


----------



## JWJR40 (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry, that reaaalllllly looks good.  Showed the wife and it was making her hungry.


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry loves gumbo-hungry people lined up at his door.  :P


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes Sir,

Looks real good


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow... looks awesome!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good. Tell us about the roux? 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks good. Tell us about the roux?
> 
> bigwheel



Roux was 1/2 cup of oil and flour, cooked until it had the color of peanut butter.  Took about 45 minutes to get right.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 9, 2006)

my roux's always suck.  I've never used oil before, only butter.
Was it just plain old vegetable oil?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> my roux's always suck.  I've never used oil before, only butter.
> Was it just plain old vegetable oil?



Yes, just reg store brand oil.  The trick is to let it cook very slow and constantly stir.  I can always tell when it's done by the nutty aroma.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 9, 2006)

Well apparently my roux making skills is not quite up to snuff and have about reached the conclusion I aint using the right kinda oil.  I get a bunch of conflicting repoats from the resident cajuns around here as to the best type of oil to use.  Some claim oleo margarine is best (tried that and it made it awful greasy tasting)..others say lard..which I went to the trouble to buy some but aint got around to using it yet.  Tried olive oyl once and that made it taste real funny. Finally broke down and bought a jar of store bought roux which come highly recommended which claims to use cottonseed oil which I aint got around to trying yet either. Whut be your preference on the oil ration? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 9, 2006)

Larry,

Looks really good, nice consistancy too.

Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Buy this:

http://www.savoiesfoods.com/products_roux.html

I bought a case. You cannot make it better at home. Woody


----------



## john pen (Oct 9, 2006)

My roux always sucks...seems to have a burned taste to it as I try to get that "peanut butter" color...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

same here, I'm gonna try Larry's method.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 10, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Buy this:
> 
> http://www.savoiesfoods.com/products_roux.html
> 
> I bought a case. You cannot make it better at home. Woody



I agree with Woodroux, that stuff is the best. After trying many times to make a dark roux and always thinking it tasted burnt, I got his stuff and never looked back.

Al


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it work in a microwave?   Roux is just like barbecue, it takes time and pratice.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 10, 2006)

Larry, you asked what to fix for us when we get together for the game.  THAT looks like a winner.  HINT, HINT.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, you asked what to fix for us when we get together for the game.  THAT looks like a winner.  HINT, HINT.



We'll see, I hope we're still on the game.  I'll make something good for us though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Buy this:
> 
> http://www.savoiesfoods.com/products_roux.html
> 
> I bought a case. *You cannot make it better at home*. Woody



Speak for yourself Woodchuck!  

A good roux is like good BBQ, it's done when it's done.  You rush it and you'll taste the consequences.  You should make roux for a gumbo in a cast iron skillet (or equivalent weight wise) and heat it on low to med-low heat and constantly stir.  It should take no less than 30 minutes.  When it finally gets to a peanut butter color, you're done.  

Why would you buy roux out of a bag?  That would make Justin Wilson roll over in his grave! :thumbsdown


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats the one I got which was highly recommended by a real cajun. He say you got to be a cajun granny to make it yourself..otherwise buy the Sovie's. Now I got a story to tell about a restaurant down here which in my humble opinoyawn makes the best Gumbo of any place in town..and they dont even use a roux.  The base is tomater sauce and a brand of File Gumbo made by Farmer's Brothers coffee company.  Now I know File Gumbo is supposed to be ground sassafrass leaves and this stuff definitely got some of that stuff in there..but it has some other stuff too including tea and guar gum.  Wonder whuts up with that?

bigwheel




			
				Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Thats the one I got which was highly recommended by a real cajun. He say you got to be a cajun granny to make it yourself..otherwise buy the Sovie's



Either he's full of Cajun shit or he's smoking good Cajun crack.  I can't imagine a Cajun recommending buying something out of a bag.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 10, 2006)

First off _Larry_, it's in a jar. Second off, I have made my own roux MANY times and you are full of shit if you think you can taste the difference between flour and oil cooked in your pan, and flour and oil cooked in a GIANT pan in the Savoie kitchen.   Now _some_ things, like salsa, or BBQ _are_ better, but as far as I'm concerned, making your own roux is a HUGE waste of time that could be better spent smoking the duck breasts for the gumbo!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2006)

Well that just the way the Cajun splained it..Savoie be the only way to go.  Fact I had to send a fella all the way over to Lewisville, TX to find the stuff at a cajun speciality shopppe. When he brought it back he had took a ball point pen and added a one to the price tag and say I owe him 13.50 instead of the 3.50 which it really cost. I just started handing him money till he tell me the joke.  Them cajuns got a funny sense of humor huh?

bigwheel




			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> First off _Larry_, it's in a jar. Second off, I have made my own roux MANY times and you are full of shit if you think you can taste the difference between flour and oil cooked in your pan, and flour and oil cooked in a GIANT pan in the Savoie kitchen.   Now _some_ things, like salsa, or BBQ _are_ better, but as far as I'm concerned, making your own roux is a HUGE waste of time that could be better spent smoking the duck breasts for the gumbo!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> First off _Larry_, it's in a jar. Second off, I have made my own roux MANY times and you are full of shit if you think you can taste the difference between flour and oil cooked in your pan, and flour and oil cooked in a GIANT pan in the Savoie kitchen.   Now _some_ things, like salsa, or BBQ _are_ better, but as far as I'm concerned, making your own roux is a HUGE waste of time that could be better spent smoking the duck breasts for the gumbo!


I'll say it again. The gumbo woody made at oinktoberfest was out of this world! The smoked duck brought it all together. Fantastic chow, Sorry woody I didn't wash the cool porcelain bowl out when it was gone. I did manage to throw the plastic spoon away though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> *You cannot make it better at home*. Woody





			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> First off _Larry_*you are full of shit if you think you can taste the difference between flour and oil cooked in your pan, and flour and oil cooked in a GIANT pan in the Savoie kitchen*.



Dave do you always contradict yourself??  

You're the one that said it couldn't be made better at home.  I never said GIANT pan, I said a *heavy* pan to retain the low heat as to not over heat and burn the roux.  Obviously you've had this problem before or you wouldn't have to buy your roux in a jar.   [smilie=a_happyme.gif]

P.S., do you prefer the gravy that comes in a jar or the envelope packet?  [smilie=a_makeitstop.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The gravy in the jar is much btter than the envelope!  :roll:


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 11, 2006)

I think of the jarred roux as an ingredient not unlike ketchup, salt, etc. Sure it's great to be able to say that you made the roux from scratch but the stuff in the jar is a hell of a lot more convenient. Way back when, cooks had to mill their own flour before making roux...stuff in the bag sure is easier. !!!!

Kind of like having to make your own ketchup every time you want a burger.

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I think of the jarred roux as an ingredient not unlike ketchup, salt, etc. Sure it's great to be able to say that you made the roux from scratch but the stuff in the jar is a hell of a lot more convenient. Way back when, cooks had to mill their own flour before making roux...stuff in the bag sure is easier. !!!!
> 
> Kind of like having to make your own ketchup every time you want a burger.
> 
> Al



I'm sure it's easier, I'm not arguing that............ Dave is the one that said you couldn't make it better at home.  

IMHO, the roux is what makes the Gumbo.  I wouldn't have the satisfaction personally of just pouring something out of a jar into my gumbo.  To each their own.


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2006)

Home made catsup, mustard, and mayo are way better than store bought.  
Of course, I'm not going to make that stuff everytime I need them. :roll:   But they are better.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 11, 2006)

OK. _How_ is it better made at home? I agree, you should try it once or twice to get the experience, but unless it is bringing something else to the party.......forget about making roux!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK. _How_ is it better made at home? I agree, you should try it once or twice to get the experience, but unless it is bringing something else to the party.......forget about making roux!



I NEVER SAID IT WAS BETTER!!!  I simply said "making the roux is what makes the gumbo".  Meaning it's the time, thought, practice, heart of taking the time to make a good properly made roux yourself versus just using a store bought product.  So yeah I think it does bring something to the party!   

Store bought cookie dough tastes good, but would you call them "homemade" cookies?   Store bought pizza dough is good, but not like you mixed it and hand tossed it yourself.  Get my point now? 

I'm not trying to argue about this, just saying I get more *personally* out of taking the additional time and practice doing certain things, the hard way.  Not that making a roux is hard.......  If you like what you're using for your roux, fine.  That's all that matters.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 11, 2006)

HOMO!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 11, 2006)

Roux Schmoux(pronounced schmoo)

I just eat the gumbo that comes in a can...I think Campbell's or Progresso makes it. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 12, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Roux Schmoux(pronounced schmoo)
> 
> I just eat the gumbo that comes in a can...I think Campbell's or Progresso makes it. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


I also heard you like sausage in the can also!    :damnfunny


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3u8jiute]Roux Schmoux(pronounced schmoo)
> 
> I just eat the gumbo that comes in a can...I think Campbell's or Progresso makes it. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


I also heard you like sausage in the can also!    :damnfunny[/quote:3u8jiute]

Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 12, 2006)

Well whut you fail to realize is dumb yankees from Ole Virginny aint got a clue about whut it take to make decent cajun food. So why dont you just shut the hell up for a change?

bigwheel



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 12, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well whut you fail to realize is dumb yankees from Ole Virginny aint got a clue about whut it take to make decent cajun food. So why dont you just shut the hell up for a change?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...





 [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif] 

Uhmmmm...hate to point this out to you Bigwheel but he's no yankee.  Virginny was in the Confederacy.


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]
> 
> Uhmmmm...hate to point this out to you Bigwheel but he's no yankee.  Virginny was in the Confederacy.



No Bubba... you don't get it.  He's not in Texas. :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 12, 2006)

Who??


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Who??


Larry.

Everyone not from Texas is a Yankee to someone from Texas. :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 12, 2006)

Kind of like when everyone not from Texas hears about someone being from Texas..."Oh, they're from Texas?"


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeppers..have to agree with Finney on this one.  Generally anybody who aint from Texas qualifies as yankees. Now there is a few exceptions to the rule but not many.  Only non-yankee from Virginny as far as I know was Robert E. Lee.  Course everybody from Tennessee is considered a non-yankee thanks to Davvy Crockett.  Arkies and Okies is a whole different set of persona non-gratias if you get my drift.wink wink. Okies if living proof injuns had sex with buffaloes ya know?

bigwheel






			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you expect from a Texican?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well whut you fail to realize is dumb yankees from Ole Virginny aint got a clue about whut it take to make decent cajun food.  *So why dont you just shut the hell up for a change?*
> 
> bigwheel



Okay, sorry to offend you sir.  BigWheel I would like to take this time to publicly apologize for calling you out here on the board.  I was wrong about you.  You have really helped make this board what it is today.  You offer help, give guidance, share recipes, the list goes on.  You are truly an asset to this board and I was totally out of line with my comments.  I hope you'll accept my apology.  Thanks again for all your help, without your knowledge of "everything" I would be lost.  


At this time I'd like to offer you a big nice frosty glass of SHUT THE F U C K UP JUICE!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 13, 2006)

[smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## john pen (Oct 13, 2006)

You miss so much when you dont read the fine print...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> You miss so much when you dont read the fine print...



Man my eyes are going, I really had to sqwint to read that!


----------

